# new, new project page



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2007)

The old one was getting kinda large and time consuming to get through so I thought I'd start another one.
Everybody, Start Posting!!
here are the links to the other new projects pages. take a look there's good stuff there.
first page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=14
third page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2163
fourth page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3147
fifth page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=4843
sixth page http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8160


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2007)

*Ok, a few of my projects*

my newest project, a 1939 Firestone Warrior. Hard to believe I got this beauty off ebay and no one else seemed to want it. Notice the drive shive at the rear wheel, perhaps this prize was originally motor driven. not much to look at now but I think it has potential. I'm still waiting for it to arrive:












Scott


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 6, 2007)

Not all Firestones in that era were built by Huffman. The ones in the catalog are Colson built.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2007)

another project, my 1942 Firestone Pilot. I started out with one thing in mind for this bike and ended up going a completely different direction. when I got it together it rode so nice I decided to put the 3 speed coaster Sturmey Archer stuff on it. Someone asked how I could put 1/2" pitch chain stuff on a skip tooth bike and have it work, well here it is and it works great! I even found a Dayton looking front chainring in 1/2" pitch. now whenever we ride I usually ride it. I might just put a Gliding Ride springer on it and really go plush!


----------



## sam (Jul 6, 2007)

Fleetwood,Wow,you buy bikes that look worse than the ones I buy!And that one also had the Colson sprocket---cool project-I'm just glad I didn't buy it----sam(but mine isn't anybetter)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2007)

sm2501 said:


> Not all Firestones in that era were built by Huffman. The ones in the catalog are Colson built.




During these years Firestone stopped using Huffman exclusively and started using Colson as well. Later they switched to Monark and even some Murrays. this one looks like it may just be a Colson.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2007)

another project this one was going to get the Sturmey Archer stuff and be my rider but now I guess it will go together pretty much original as possible. I might even sell it and let someone else make it their project.




Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2007)

another ebay beauty no one but me seemed to want. A 1936 Firestone Fleetwood Standard:




Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2007)

here is My 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. this is the frame on the stand in the old tin benders post it is actually "Opalescent Maroon" now I just need to finish all the white trim and assemble it. more photos soon. P.S. how's yourse coming along Keith? can't wait to see it. 



here is the color, I tried it on the rack to see what it would look like.



Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2007)

Remember, I know where you live!:eek: 
Scott


----------



## kunzog (Jul 7, 2007)

*Archframe*

My latest project is a teens archframe Columbia. I need a splitcrank for it. The crank comes apart in the center and is fastened with a threaded coupling that is accessed thru a hole with a cover in the bottom of the crank. A common crank wont work as the diameter of the crank hanger is too small to allow the arms of a regular crank to fit thru and make the turn. I have been looking for a split crank for a long time.  If I cant find one I may cut out the old hanger and braze in a modern on allowing me to use a modern crank.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2007)

new pix:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2007)

more pix again


----------



## musclebikes (Jul 9, 2007)

*1940 or 1941 Silver King 26x*

This is my next project. Im sure most of you have seen it, but Im just too darn proud of her. Ive got ahold of a guy that deals in odd and obscure antique bikes and he can sell me fenders, battery tube clamps , tail light cover, original tail laight inerds, and a on-off switch for the tail light. I'll have to get the lense for the tail light, the battery tube, and the head light somwhere else.


----------



## J.E (Jul 9, 2007)

There is a Delta horn light on E-bay right now.


----------



## musclebikes (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks, but im pretty sure that is not the one im looking for. please continue looking though.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 11, 2007)

this is my Colson project. just kidding. Actually it is a 1939 Firestone Supreme made by Huffman. it doesn't look like this any more. it is in a box except the frame which is currently hanging from Mikes painting tree impersonating a Colson.














Scott


----------



## JOEL (Jul 12, 2007)

*Flocycle*

37 Silverking Flocycle. This one has been on the back burner for a while until I can find some more parts. It's going to look good with those tires.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 12, 2007)

*"Death Bike" ?*



37fleetwood said:


> this is my Colson project. just kidding. Actually it is a 1939 Firestone Supreme made by Huffman. it doesn't look like this any more. it is in a box except the frame which is currently hanging from Mikes painting tree impersonating a Colson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If i remember right,i thought i read somewhere that these bikes are very rare due to the fact that they were recalled because the rear end of the bike fell apart during use earning it the name "Death Bike" 

Please correct me if i`m wrong.


----------



## musclebikes (Jul 12, 2007)

gorgeous, you even have the Stewart Warner speedometer. Does that bike really flex like I heard?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2007)

Monark52 said:


> If i remember right,i thought i read somewhere that these bikes are very rare due to the fact that they were recalled because the rear end of the bike fell apart during use earning it the name "Death Bike"
> 
> Please correct me if i`m wrong.




no this isn't the death bike but the improved replacement. the death bike came out in 1938 and the suspension was a bit different. I have photos of the only, to my knowledge, real death bike. if you want and no one objects I could post them so you could compare.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2007)

JOEL said:


> 37 Silverking Flocycle. This one has been on the back burner for a while until I can find some more parts. It's going to look good with those tires.




You're right those tires are way cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Scott


----------



## JOEL (Jul 13, 2007)

*Flocycle*

If I only had some wheels to mount them on...Anybody???


----------



## musclebikes (Jul 13, 2007)

please post the pics of the "death bike", That you were talking about.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2007)

musclebikes said:


> please post the pics of the "death bike", That you were talking about.




I'll post them in the 1933 - 1965 forum 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 6, 2007)

the latest photos of my 1942 Firestone Pilot. this is the bike I love to ride so I put late model Sturmey Archer 3speed stuff and a speedo on it, oh yeah and the insanely expensive propeller
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice bikes! And thats a cool propeller..


----------



## JAcycle (Aug 19, 2007)

*latest project bike*

This is my latest cleanup project..........1928? premier badged Schwinn.
HAs mtb wheels laced to original N.D model c and un marked front hub.1930's seat. Everything else is original.I had to put a quisk paint job on it bcuz the wheels were too new looking.Everything else was only cleaned.The bike is now in the pain in the ass stage for me.I just trued the front wheel today and lubed it.......have yet too lube the rear hub and true it ......have too lube the headset , tighten the fenders .........clean the Gooseneck and possibly paint the bars white.I have a klaxon horn. I have too throw the chain in some oil too. What do you think?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 19, 2007)

that is very cool! I like to ride the bikes I have, what a great solution. they're cross bike wheels right? you're making me think about working on my motorbike 
Scott


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 20, 2007)

*=hawthorne Duralium Silverstreak =*

Afther a few month rebuilding the dinner room , i was getting some free time from my wife....so here is te result afther three days of sanding,polishing and buffing, it is almost compleet...did i say almost ? i need the correct saddle,rearrack , lights,stand and fluted handlebar and winged stem... but for now it is finnaly rideable and it drive like a train also the speedo is working,
i am working on my other speedo so this one is not for staying, the fenders
are in the paint shop so the waiting is on that for now....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 20, 2007)

very pretty, I'm 6'1" I wish they made them a bit bigger. I always liked the wing bars. the fenders are painted? I thought they would be stainless. what color are they going to be? a bit of color would make this bike really stand out 
Scott


----------



## vrod (Aug 20, 2007)

supper- That bike is just awesome! Man, there is a lot of cool bikes people have on here!


----------



## JAcycle (Aug 20, 2007)

*Beautiful Bike*

Supperfiets ,very nice job on the wingbar...............37 Fleetwood ,I dont know what "cross bike " wheels are.They are roughlly 7/8 wide and a 28.5 " tire fit on them.Perfect solution to make an unrideable ,rideable.Bike and wheels wher supplied by someone knowlegeable from this site(thank you).I just forgot whom I dealt with.Get that motor bike runnin
JAcycle


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, sorry, I should have explained better. "cycle cross" or "hybrid" bikes are half road bike and half mountain bike. here is a photo of one. notice that the wheels are tall like a road bike but the tires are big like mountain bike tires.


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 21, 2007)

*hawthorne duralium silverstreak*

well ,
difficult to find out the right information but what i know that the fenders of a
wingbar model are painted in a sort of fog-blue/seagreen/misty grey something...but there also where the "normale" m2 with red painted fenders,
this one going to have blue ones like the pictures and that wil give the bike that breakin' touch i think , also it is originel to the bike, i am not very tall so the bike drive like a caddy, now i have to finish my Samsco first and in the winter i will begin with my silverking M2 polishing job, and hope to find me a Dayton someday .....


----------



## sam (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks good for a rider---I think I'd have painted the new rims so mask their newness.Premier was a Mead brand(built by schwinn as you said) I think


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful bikes!!!!!!!


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Supperfiets,what did you do to get that aluminum to shine like that?
I have an original 47 Hextube that needs a good polishing. The flat parts of the frame feel kinda rough but i don`t dare sand it and it doesn`t seem like it will just polish off.

What condition was yours in before you cleaned it? Do you have any "before" pictures?

I`ll post one of mine when i get a chance.


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 22, 2007)

*polish your king....*

Hi Monark 52,
okay send your hexbar to me....i will polish it for you...just kidding...men a hexbar i want it to for my collection okay,okay , i'll stop dreaming, i have search a lot of day to do a perfect job on the aluminium, so what was my goal? do i polish it to death?do i want it in concours condition?
I wanted to be nice but not concourse condition, i mean i also want to ride it with sunny days, so what was nice enough? if you have some old deep scratches...leave them and accept them the bike is from the '30...and is in a used condition...so my frame have heavy corrosion on it and "new"scratches from someone who started the job but didn't finished it..so you have to start to wetsand it...scary? a little bit,because you make new scratches agiain, first
you decrease the frame ...then in my case 
start with ;#80,#120,#220,#320,#400,#600,#800,#1000,#1200,#2000..take your time and do it in a sort of session otherwise you going get made, have a coffee with it and some good music that keep you going and use a little bit of soap in your water when sanding it and be sure to sand it one direction so only one way and back , make no crossing movements! and don't press to hard on the sand paper, let the sandpaper do the work!
when you start you have 'new' scratches and the aluminium looks a bit brighter then it was also because you sand out the first amount of weather out of it then go further with the rest of the sanding tabel but be sure to send it al the same direction wich you did before!so afhter a good 4/5 days of sanding or if you have the time 3 days , then the last proces with the 2000 grid it wil be very smooth aluminium and you have a mat shiny aluminium,buy some micro cloths or an old clean t-shirt to wipe the frame clean and decrease it again! so this is the point it will going to be shiny!you can polish it, what whe have here in holland is polish soap, if you have it there use the blue one take a electric-bore ( i don't know the good word for it ) with a wheel-polisher-pad and start to polish be be very carefull to hold the electric-bore very tight otherwise it will smash against you frame and you have a new deeper scratch and that ain't funny....but you live in the states and if you have some more money go to this site ( http://www.perfectpolish.com ) and send a mail to tom@perfectpolish.com and send your picture of the frame and he again explane how to polish your frame with there products, and there very good and i think it is worth it, i also send him pictures of my bike and he like the polishing job very much...
so if you want more information you can send me an email ( ronaldv@pluspoint.com )..here is an picture of a wingbar in the same state wich mine where and nice to know this frame was sold on graiglist for $100....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, I usually use Steel wool on aluminum carefully. like an S.O.S pad.try it first, much less damage than sanding. the soap helps to keep you from scratching it too much.good luck and be careful.
Scott


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 22, 2007)

*polish*

...sorry 37fleetwood but i don't agree there with the steel wool, i spoke through some people that rebuild aluminium on planes from the '30 and they are not advise to use steel wool, why because steel is much harder then aluminium even when you use fine steel wool it make scratches and you see them when you stard polish at the end, there is an other option but you have to try it on not visible area and that is copper-wool they use it in the marine on boats , copper there is softer!
Okay i don't know the condition from 52monark's hexbar and ofcourse don't start sanding right away but if it's like mine wingbar there was no other option then do it with sanding or bring it to a pro-polisher but more expensiver,
if you think the surface can be polish away polish ...wel then i say use nuvite that is great stuff ..buy a sample kit or ask Tom advice!
you see te result of my sanding here in the picures and it looks good to me in all kinds of lights no scratches under the surface...so 52monark make some good pictures and close up's and start putting them here on the cabe so we can see what the options are 






37fleetwood said:


> Hi, I usually use Steel wool on aluminum carefully. like an S.O.S pad.try it first, much less damage than sanding. the soap helps to keep you from scratching it too much.good luck and be careful.
> Scott


----------



## vrod (Aug 22, 2007)

supper,
I also use the wet sanding the same way you do on aluminum but then I use a cutting compound and then a polishing compound. I am very picky and I think it comes out great!
Doug

Here are a few pics.
first 2 are the suspension system under my 93 VMax4 - just polished rails
next 2 are the suspension under my 95 VMax4 - wet sand and polished rails and all the little holes in the wheels are sanded smooth and polished - this took a LONG time!
and then the 95 VMax4 that I rebuilt from the ground up. - a lot of aluminum to polish on the whole sled!
All the aluminum was in BAD shape!!


----------



## vrod (Aug 22, 2007)

here are 2 pics of the whole sled - just wanted to show that if you take the time and especially use the cutting compound, the scratches will come out! I did this to the whole frame. I would love to find a bike like yours and take the time to do this to it!


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 23, 2007)

*polish your king*

okay , you can cut the proces in halve and scotsch bright is possible, i also want to tread the aluminium correct, it all depends how the frame is the only one that didn't react on the subject is 52Monarkt himself with some pictures of the frame,maby he don't nee sanding at all and maby he needs only a few polishing pads and pasta to do the job i agree do do less sanding and i only let him know how i did it...i will post the next proces of my silverking in a few week when i have the power do it again, this one ( the M2 ) i tried al the tricks on it, i used fine steel wool, scotch bright and at the end i tried ( and that was not a ver good idea!!!) sandblast it with glasspearl all the scratches are gone but i going to wed sand it and i'll show all stages of pictures....and 52Monark WAKE UP! show us some pictures!:eek:


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry for the delay,i`ll take some pics and post them up tomorrow.


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Hextube*


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Monark52 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Some other projects*














The last pic of the marroon and cream Monark is what i`m working on now.I tool the pic before stripping it down and sandblasting it.Hopefully it will be done by next summer.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 24, 2007)

ok, you are definitely in violation of having one bike that is out of place in that collection. I'm afraid I'm going to have to confiscate the Huffy, I'll be over to pick it up this weekend.

Just kidding, what a great collection! I had a Super Deluxe a long time ago and have regretted getting rid of it since. the hex tube looks great I can't wait to see it done. I still think you should give me the Green Huffman It looks to have a different badge, what is it? it looks like a 1948-49, All very cool. what color are you going to paint the Supers? the red one looks good the maroon. mine was black with mint green fenders and trim and was strangely great looking. just a thought.
Scott


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 25, 2007)

*hexbar?*

i think you forgotten to make a picture of you hexbar....?


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 25, 2007)

*=silverstreak=*

okay...last update..the fenders are painted, the headlight ( which is not correct!) is now working with horn and light , i have the rear reflector( wich also not correct), the originel aluminium handle bars are attached but i fund them to short so i length the handlebars with a piece of aluminium pipe and ther much better and you don't see it because off the grips , so untill i go all the right part i'll be cruisin' on this wingbar here in holland!


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 25, 2007)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, you are definitely in violation of having one bike that is out of place in that collection. I'm afraid I'm going to have to confiscate the Huffy, I'll be over to pick it up this weekend.
> 
> Just kidding, what a great collection! I had a Super Deluxe a long time ago and have regretted getting rid of it since. the hex tube looks great I can't wait to see it done. I still think you should give me the Green Huffman It looks to have a different badge, what is it? it looks like a 1948-49, All very cool. what color are you going to paint the Supers? the red one looks good the maroon. mine was black with mint green fenders and trim and was strangely great looking. just a thought.
> Scott




The two tone green bike is badged as a Firestone Cruiser. I had it in another post awhile back wanting to know the year.I think the original colors will look great! 

This bike takes a Delta Winner headlight? I hope so because i bought a really nice used one for it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 27, 2007)

my green Firestone like your green Firestone, as you can see mine isnt complete yet 



Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 27, 2007)

my 1936 fleetwood updated
Scott


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 28, 2007)

...mmmm..i am going to like fleetwoods more and more now... 
say is that a '64 dodge dart ?:eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 29, 2007)

supper15fiets said:


> ...mmmm..i am going to like fleetwoods more and more now...
> say is that a '64 dodge dart ?:eek:




yes, exactly right, that is my 1964 Dart GT. not exactly a new project but I am just now getting around to changing the blown up engine out. I blew it up about 11 years ago and I have been driving it anyway. when I got it the distributor was frozen and it hooks to the oil pump. I changed the distributor and just drove the car. it was fine for a while until I drove it on a couple of 500 mile trips to and from northern California. well it started banging and knocking so believe it or not I drove it all the way home like that and continued to drive it around. when I moved back to southern California I drove it back down and have driven it off and on for years. the main bearings are basically shot out from when the distributor locked up and stopped the engine from getting oil.

I also love my Fleetwoods, this 1936 Standard model is way cool. it is a 26" motorbike style which is cool because you can put regular tires on it and ride it. I really like to ride my bikes 
Scott


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 29, 2007)

That slant 6 WILL run forever if you want it too !


----------



## PackRat (Aug 30, 2007)

*Slant six love *

My daily driver's a '73 Plymouth valiant ... Cheers!


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 2, 2007)

*hexbar polishing!*

okay monark52,
i think the best way if you are going to do it yourself ,
clean the bike with a decreaser , mask all the parts that i didt in the picture.
okay you've seen the result of my bike so don't be a fraid to do it this way,
the parts that i don't mask are very bad i mean you'll never get the little pits out of it unless you send it to a pro-polisher , what i see on corrosion on your bike i say try first grid #180 or #230 and then the rest of the produce till #2500, use wedsand ofcourse and sand it in one direction where it is possible and take your time don't be:eek: when you send it the first time every proces you making the scratcing smoother, you can use a bit of soap through your only not with lemon! but you can try it first on a other piece of aluminium before try this all on your hex...the other parts that you mask needs only polishing unlees you want all the scratces out of it...otherwise if you have the money for it just take it to a pro and they will clear the job for you...if you want more advice please feel free to mail me any time, i also do an other m2 for a frien of mine but is in an other state of condition but i will place pictures of the whole proces


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 2, 2007)

Heres a twin flex frame I got a few days ago, but no front end. I bet those are hard to find! So maybe I'll put a schwinn springer on it and call it a "SCHWINN FLEX" :eek:


----------



## kunzog (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's a thought. Rather than use a Schwinn springer how about a Columbia springer. That would match that rear spring.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 2, 2007)

very cool Twin-flex or should I say Schwinn-Flex 
I was noticing the tube from the head tube to the bottom bracket is straight, this makes it a 1938 model 6 or model 14. I don't think I've seen one before. put it together with whatever fork you like but have in mind to get the right one eventually. I can help with literature and photos so you will know what is correct. it won't be cheap but it will be worth it.
Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 4, 2007)

kunzog said:


> Here's a thought. Rather than use a Schwinn springer how about a Columbia springer. That would match that rear spring.




Dang I just sold one of those a couple months ago!

Thanks for the info Scott, I looked at some info on 39's and they have the curved bar from the neck. Does that mean mine is one year only?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 4, 2007)

Flat Tire said:


> Dang I just sold one of those a couple months ago!
> 
> Thanks for the info Scott, I looked at some info on 39's and they have the curved bar from the neck. Does that mean mine is one year only?




no, it just means it was the cheaper model. however it is probably more rare since most people would have bought the fancier model if they were going for the Twin-Flex anyway. technically all Twin-Flexes are 1939s however many of them were actually 1938 1/2. 1938 was the year of the "Death Bike" which was recalled mid year. it was replaced by ones like yours and the one I have. after studying the catalog your bike is a model 14 TS, the model 6 TS had a "Camel Back" frame
Scott


----------



## JAcycle (Oct 8, 2007)

*finally*







[/IMG]....................finally got it goin. This 28" bike rides wonderfully.


----------



## JAcycle (Oct 8, 2007)

*rode it yesterday..............all day*



. I was amazed at how solid this bike turned out.I need to change the handle bars to some cross braced bars.I have the originals but I kinda hate them(too newspaper boyish.What I really want though is a balloon tire version.I dont really care what brand..............Any body have one for sale or trade?


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 23, 2007)

maby you can use these ?
Item number: 160171546210 ther not three stepped.. 






JOEL said:


> If I only had some wheels to mount them on...Anybody???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2007)

ok, new photos


----------



## Langsmer (Nov 5, 2007)

I just picked up this Ludwig up a couple of days ago. it looks to have spent the first part of its life as a rental bike. You can see the remnants of a number on the front fender, and the bottom half of the rear fender used to be orange. I have already torn it down, polished it, recovered the seat, and got it going. Its plane, but allot of fun to ride! Anybody have a nice red Columbia tank they want to sell me?


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 6, 2007)

...wow...very nice job,fleetwood! bravo!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Scott, shoot me an email Astreamliner@aol.com Thanks, Alan


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 26, 2008)

ok, spring is almost here! lets see the progress on those winter projects!! also post your new projects 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm gonna edit the first entry of this post to include the other 2 new projects posts.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2008)

bump! going to start a new one.
Scott


----------

